# Maca powder



## pixielmh

Ive never seen anyone mention this so no sure if anyone knows.

Maca powder is a great ferility booster. you can buy the powder ( makes me gag lol) which enters systm quicker to boost fertility and sex drive as it regulates hormones. its £7.99 from h&b you use 10-15g per day in smoothys or food ect ec. or you can have the tablets at £11 from same place.

A couple of my friends have tried it and it works. I have started it but im not even on 1st cycle as im waiting for withdrawel bleed from pill.

Goodluck xx


----------



## babykhu

Hi

Yes my husband is an engineer and while out in a job he met a guy who owns a juice/smoothie bar. He was telling my hubby how all their drinks are suitable for vegetarians and vegan and that they use maca powder in them, he told my hubby all the benefits of maca powder and how it helps with infertility :) 

The juice bar guy has made us couple of milkshakes and it tastes yummy. Done some research myself and sounds promising. His ordering us a batch so we can make the shakes ourself.. Cant wait.. Willing to try anything.. Hope it works for you :)


----------



## Blueskydreams

It's so funny you just mentioned Maca root. I was going to google it later to see if it's safe to take during pregnancy/ttc. It is in my Amazing Grass superfood drink I purchased recently. Maybe it will help =). I know it's good for regulating hormones.


----------



## oneKnight

I plan to try it next cycle for regulating my hormones. I don't do smoothies, so I will buy pills.
I expect it may take a few cycles to have full effect, as regulating hormones probably takes a month or so to balance out. I would rather try to naturally balance my hormones than add more.


----------



## nicki79

I have never heard of this is there a certain point in your cycle
that you should use it


----------



## pixielmh

Your not supposed to use on pregnancy as your hormones are messyöanyway and you dont to mess with them incase something happens.... but you take it everyday throughout cycle. i used powder and its cleared up my skin already :)


----------



## Blueskydreams

I found this interesting from the Journey or Health blog. I'm too new to post links but here is some of what it says: Taking Maca Root While Pregnant

There are quite a few advantages of taking Maca Root during pregnancy.

Is Maca Root Safe to Use While Pregnant?

Maca Root may be eaten safely throughout your entire pregnancy. Maca Root is actually not an herb at all. It is a whole food. It is a big part of a daily diet consumed by the people of Peru.

Maca Root works very well to keep hormones balanced and to keep progesterone levels high while you are pregnant. This can be especially beneficial during the first trimester.

Maca Root does not contain any hormones. So there is no need to worry about over doing it in anyway. It works by stimulating and healing the pituitary gland so that it can function better.

Since Maca Root has no toxicity levels, there are no worries about a possible overdose. The chances of overdosing on Maca are the same as the chances of overdosing on potatoes. It is a food, not a drug.

Maca Root Supports a Healthy Pregnancy

There are large amounts of vital nutrients found in Maca Root. It can almost be a pre-natal vitamin in itself due to the large amounts of vitamins, minerals and amino acids contained within. Maca Root helps to ensure that your unborn baby is getting the nutrients that he or she needs.


----------



## Blueskydreams

For* not or opps. So I guess if you take it while ttc and become pregnant it's okay. Of course this is just one opinion and everyone is different.


----------



## Blueskydreams

For* not or opps. So I guess if you take it while ttc and become pregnant it's okay. Of course this is just one opinion and everyone is different.


----------



## itsme122

Blueskydreams said:


> I found this interesting from the Journey or Health blog. I'm too new to post links but here is some of what it says: Taking Maca Root While Pregnant
> 
> There are quite a few advantages of taking Maca Root during pregnancy.
> 
> Is Maca Root Safe to Use While Pregnant?
> 
> Maca Root may be eaten safely throughout your entire pregnancy. Maca Root is actually not an herb at all. It is a whole food. It is a big part of a daily diet consumed by the people of Peru.
> 
> Maca Root works very well to keep hormones balanced and to keep progesterone levels high while you are pregnant. This can be especially beneficial during the first trimester.
> 
> Maca Root does not contain any hormones. So there is no need to worry about over doing it in anyway. It works by stimulating and healing the pituitary gland so that it can function better.
> 
> Since Maca Root has no toxicity levels, there are no worries about a possible overdose. The chances of overdosing on Maca are the same as the chances of overdosing on potatoes. It is a food, not a drug.
> 
> Maca Root Supports a Healthy Pregnancy
> 
> There are large amounts of vital nutrients found in Maca Root. It can almost be a pre-natal vitamin in itself due to the large amounts of vitamins, minerals and amino acids contained within. Maca Root helps to ensure that your unborn baby is getting the nutrients that he or she needs.

That's interesting to hear. I have heard Maca helps not only with fertility but also with energy levels and increasing the sex drive. I could use a boost in both areas quite honestly...:blush:
But between Vitex and Soy, I haven't gotten around to trying Maca. Does anyone know if Maca can be used in conjunction with either of those? I know Soy and Vitex should not be taken together. If I don't get a BFP I may try Maca next cycle. May even do some more research on using it during pregnancy if we get a BFP.


----------



## Blueskydreams

Hmmm... I'm not sure about mixing. Soy is in everything these days so that might be hard to avoid. I took Vitex for over a year just to regulate my period about 4 years ago. Not to become pregnant. I think they work in different ways, so maybe it wouldn't hurt? If I remember correctly, I read something about stopping Vitex once you know you're pregnant. But, I know it's in a lot of pregnancy teas.... so not too sure. 


(Sorry about the double post. I hit the back button on my phone. Not sure how to delete. :blush:)


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

Both me and OH are going to try Maca, him at the recommended 1,500 &#8211; 3,000 mg a day and me at 2,000 mg along with 2 capsules of Horny Goat weed a day. Will try this route for a few months before I start mucking about with Soy or anything else.


----------



## l1nda

I tried taking maca for the last 2 months and my periods became ridiculously light - like 48 hours spotting - light bleed only, when its norm 3-4 days of medium-heavier flow. I worry that maybe this has affected our chances - hardly any flow suggests to me a very thin uterus lining. Will definitely be giving it up and seeing if it returns to normal. I've read online this can happen in some people and is recommended on some sites for people wanting to alleviate heavy periods - so if you know you have a thin lining already, or are taking something like clomid which thins the lining, then maybe beware.


----------



## Zeri

L1nda - really? oh dear. I've been talking it for the last week, to help with sex drive. I think my lilning is thin, though - I didn't know it could make it worse. :-( I've read that it helps to balance the hormones - so I hope it doesn't affect me in that way. 

Got to say it's really helped in the sex drive department, though! Which is great. My drive has been low since stopping the pill (yasmin) a few years ago.


----------



## pixielmh

I been taking it months with no problems guesse it trial and error as everyone different


----------



## l1nda

As it is meant to work on balancing hormones from what I've read, then it will affect everyone differently. For the majority of people out there it seems to work well. All I'd recommend is if you try it, don't put a light period or 2 down to chance in the hope that its helping when it might not be the best thing for you, and may mean that you've lost a couple more months. Its annoying when you are doing your best to hurry things along only to make it worse!!!


----------



## Plankswife82

I used maca root for a year to help my hormones get back into gear after using having my son. My progesterone and estrogen levels were so off I bled for 6 months!!! I finally was prescribed progesterone to make it stop. After that I looked for natural ways to get my hormones in gear so I can get pregnant again. I used maca root from vitacost and was able to get pregnant again shortly after getting back together with my hubby who was overseas for a year!! He came back in July and we conceived in September. I worked my way up to 3 tablespoons a day. It is best not to start and stop doses but rather work your way up from a teaspoon to what works for you. Once you get to the dose that you feel is right for you then stop increasing. If you get pregnant then work your way back down to help ease it out of your system. Once I was pregnant I noticed that I was getting angry for no reason and my Mother suggested to get off of the maca thinking that I was on too high of a dose. The perfect dose is when you reach a mental clarity that you have not felt in a long time. So I stopped taking it and I felt fine again. Because the maca help raise my progesterone level and I was pregnant that cause my moodiness. Once off of it I was back to myself again. I hope this helps some of you!!! Good luck.


----------

